# Problema driver nvidia su nuova installazione

## temuccio

Salve ragazzi, 

per la prima volta ho voluto provare ad installare gentoo ma ho problemi ad attivare il driver nvidia per poi installare xorg.

Sul mio portatile possiedo la scheda video NVIDIA Corporation GT218M [GeForce 310M]

Ho seguito questa guida: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

In particolare, dal sito ufficiale nvidia (http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx), sono andato ad invidiare quale driver supportasse la mia scheda video. Ho quindi inserito questa stringa in 

/etc/portage/package.mask

```

>x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-319.60

```

Ho quindi modificato il file 

/etc/portage/make.conf nel seguente modo:

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically

# built this stage.

# Please consult /usr/share/portage/config/make.conf.example for a more

# detailed example.

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

# WARNING: Changing your CHOST is not something that should be done lightly.

# Please consult http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/change-chost.xml before changing.

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

# These are the USE flags that were used in addition to what is provided by the

# profile used for building.

USE="bindist mmx sse sse2 -gnome -kde -minimal -qt4 dbus jpeg nvidia lock sessi$

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

DISTDIR="${PORTDIR}/distfiles"

PKGDIR="${PORTDIR}/packages"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

```

Successivamente ho effettuato un 

```

emerge --update --deep --newuse world

```

per aggiornare il sistema alle nuove use e poi 

```

emerge nvidia-drivers

```

Utilizzo nello specifico genkernel per configurare il kernel e non ho effettuato modifiche.

Il problema è che, alla fine della compilazione, se rimuovo il modulo nvidia e poi effettuo un modprobe, lo schermo mi diventa nero e non posso visualizzare più nulla. Anche riavviando il sistema, quando viene caricato il modulo ho uno schermo totalmente nero.

L'unico modo che ho adesso per operare è utilizzare un chroot da un'altra distribuzione che utilizzo normalmente.

Come posso risolvere il problema ed andare avanti?

Grazie

----------

## djinnZ

non uso nvidia e non ricordo tutte le opzioni necessarie ma partirei dal correggere alcune cose.

Il comando emerge nvidia-driver senza altre opzioni ha inserito nel world set i driver nvidia quando dovrebbero essere richiamati automaticamente come dipendenza di xorg.

Per ora può starci se non hai ancora xorg ma ricorda che dovrai rimuoverlo dal set.

Aggiungere almeno -march=native alle CFLAGS non è una cattiva idea.  :Wink:  (e lanciare emerge -e @world per ricompilare tutto, dopo averlo fatto)

Noto che hai disabilitato alcune use per kde etc. sicuro  che hai scelto il giusto profilo? 

```
eselect profile list
```

 è tuo amico.  :Wink: 

Usare genkernel è bene, limitarsi al solo comando genkernel all è male. Come da guida è necessario modificare alcune impostazioni del kernel. Quindi lancia 

```
genkernel --menuconfig/--xconfig all
```

 (e dai uno sguardo a genkernel.conf, ci sono diverse opzioni simpatiche) tenendo presente che usi dei driver legacy che forse richiedono alcune opzioni specifiche del genere UNUSED_SYMBOLS¹, almeno credo. In generale è meglio togliere di mezzo quanta più schifezza è possibile.

Hai assoluta necessità dei driver proprietari (devi giocare o che altro quindi l'accelerazione 3d è indispensabile) o puoi usare i noveau? Questa è una valutazione che puoi fare solo tu. Su ATI se ti limiti a navigare e vedere qualche video gli open danno meno grattacapi.

Non è che hai una doppia gpu? hai lanciato eselect opengl & C? etc.

Non mi è chiara una cosa, la sequenza rmmod/modprobe sarebbe meglio effettuarla tramite un'unica riga di comando con il nuovo kernel e non dal vecchio (come mi pare di capire tu faccia; ti segnalo che dopo aver modificato un kernel è buona norma lanciare un emerge -1 sui pacchetti che installano moduli o usare module-rebuild); credo tuttavia che tu abbia qualche driver incompatibile caricato (forse proprio i noveau, nella conf base di genkernel dovrebbero essere impostati) o lo schermo nero è il risultato di un conflitto con la grafica base.

Mi auguro che qualcuno che usa nvidia voglia degnarsi di intervenire.

¹ in menuconfig od xconfig basta digitare "/" ed è possibile cercare i nomi delle variabili e capire dove sono impostate. Meglio che scrivere interminabili sequenze del genere "Kernel hacking -> Compile-time checks and compiler options -> Enable unused/obsolete exported symbols"

p.s.: Puoi benissimo andare avanti nella configurazione del sistema installando xrog ed il resto mentre ti rompi la testa sulla questione di nvidia.  :Wink: 

----------

## ivanbag

Ciao,

io uso nvidia normalmente sul mio portatile.

Per installare i driver in realtà non ho fatto nulla di particolare, anzi!

Vado a memoria perchè sono un poco di fretta, ma in pratica ho messo

```
VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"
```

 nel make.conf

Ho fatto l'emerge di xorg-server e dato un nvidia-xconfig. Più tardi se ti serve ti do qualche info in più, ora mi tocca lavorare  :Wink: 

Ciao

Ivan

p.s. dimenticavo -> ricordati anche di dare eselect opengl list e controllare che sia attivato nvidia

----------

## Massimog

hai detto che hai usato genkernel, hai configurato il kernel come da guida ? 

https://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/nvidia-guide.xml

----------

## temuccio

Ragazzi, 

allora ho verificato il kernel, ho compilato xorg-server, ho ricompilato udev con la USE flags keymaps, ho abilitato opengl su nvidia, ma quando riavvio il sistema con gentoo, dopo

```

waiting for udev uevents to be processed

```

ho un bellissimo schermo nero....

Come ne esco?

Grazie

----------

## sabayonino

quando hai impostato l'utente , lo hai aggiunto al gruppo video ?

inoltre : https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/NVidia/nvidia-drivers (wiki ufficiale)

raccomandata lettura . sicuramente hai omesso qualche passo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

Ribadisco la necessità di far pulizia nella conf del kernel eliminando gli elementi in conflitto (framebuffer, agp etc.).

----------

## nollo

Ciao

una volta ho installato archlinux sul mio portatile e ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema, finchè non ho capito che per quel tipo di scheda bisogna usare al massimo i driver fino al  304.

Quanto meno prova se è così.

Ciao

----------

## sabayonino

 *nollo wrote:*   

> Ciao
> 
> una volta ho installato archlinux sul mio portatile e ho avuto anche io lo stesso problema, finchè non ho capito che per quel tipo di scheda bisogna usare al massimo i driver fino al  304.
> 
> Quanto meno prova se è così.
> ...

 

sembra che quella scheda video sia supportata almeno fino ai 319.60

http://www.nvidia.it/download/driverResults.aspx/67653/it

----------

